# Wheres the GTA thread?



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

I feel there needs to be a GTA discussion going on around here...

I'm gonna hold out for PC version, the mods are too fun they add many hours to the replay-ability


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Where is it? In the Search Bar.


----------



## boorego (Jul 12, 2012)

I like how everybody relentless wants to blame GTA for school shootings.

I've been playing GTA forever, and on top of all my other life issues, etc, I've never shot anybody.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> GTA thread got buried i guess, anyhow I'm going to preorder mine on sunday & pick it up on midnight release


so you're gonna wait in line? Bring a jacket cause it's gonna be loooong


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

i waited in line for GTA 4 too, but gonna pass on this one. I heard the incredible looking gameplay trailers were ran on powerful PCs and not gonna look as good on current gen consoles.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

What if there is no PC version though. Rumor is they're having reservations because of piracy.

Didn't stop them with the other 4 though.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

If they're having reservations over a PC port due to piracy, it's probably because of the game's budget, which is estimated to be approximately $265 million, making it the most expensive video game ever made, even exceeding a lot of movie budgets. So don't blame them if they're afraid of piracy. They need every possible sale they can get.

Anyways, I might check the game out sometime. I haven't really been into GTA since the PS2. Apparently the size of the world far exceeds that of San Andreas. That does not mesh well with my OCD tendencies.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I hope they at least have a delayed release on pc. I'm still waiting for Red Dead Redemption  I've already got it on ps3 but I want undead nightmare too (assuming that it'd go on steam sale sometime).

I'd be surprised if they lost out on sales due to putting it on pc though.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

And here's when I embarrassingly admit to not having followed any kind of coverage for this game. After being let down by GTA IV, I hopped on the Saints Row bandwagon because it lets me dropkick old pensioners into oblivion. 

I'll probably be late to the party on this one. Could be really good, I'unno. In terms of characters and charm, Red Dead was a much bigger improvement over GTA IV so I don't completely shun Rockstar. But if this game makes you call your ******* cousin every 5 minutes I'm out.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Trying to clean the schedule for big releases like these can be irksome.

I've watched some leaked footage online and it looks promising. I definitely get much more of an RDR vibe than a GTA IV one.



The Phantom Pain said:


> What if there is no PC version though. Rumor is they're having reservations because of piracy.
> 
> Didn't stop them with the other 4 though.


With a game as big as GTA V, I'm sure a PC release would work in R*'s favor, profit wise, unless the digital distribution process is more expensive than I expected. Regardless, I don't doubt a PC release.

More interestingly, supposedly an online retailer leaked a purchase option for next gen copies of GTA V. Hmm


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Rixy said:


> ... if this game makes you call your ******* cousin every 5 minutes I'm out.


Hahaha good old Roman! 
"Cousin, this is your cousin! You want to go bowling?" :teeth

If you went for the deal with Dimitri you would have been fine thogh.


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah i bailed on GTAIV after a few hours it just got too tedious and even driving around in cop chases or whatever wasn't much fun, add to that the few apps you had to install and run to play the damn thing and meh all round.

The pinnacle of GTA is vice city god that had it all right, hollywood voice cast, 80s setting, sunny vibrant locale, classic 80s tracks, easy to play, killer cars, exciting tongue in cheek missions..i remember a mission of having to be in the strip club and pay a stripper for a certain amount of time so i left it running and my dad went to use our PC and saw it .


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Vice City is my favourite too. It was my first GTA game, and the first game I got for my PS2. I loved the setting, the soundtrack, the gameplay and the characters. The world wasn't too big, so I never felt like I was lost or that the game was overwhelming. It was just the right size. Sometimes I think there's an inherent flaw in making everything bigger. You lose focus and if your OCD like me, you become overwhelmed by the amount of things to explore. And apparently it only took them 7 months to make the game.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Khantko said:


> i waited in line for GTA 4 too, but gonna pass on this one. I heard the incredible looking gameplay trailers were ran on powerful PCs and not gonna look as good on current gen consoles.


You waited in line for GTA IV? Bet you were disappointed after playing it. 

This one looks much better, but I'll check the gameplay online before buying it.
Good to see some Vice City love on this thread.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I never play those games properly lol. I'll like, play them seriously for a few missions and then just run over tons of people, and drive motorbikes really fast into walls so I go flying off into the sea etc. Good times.


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

Anybody know if its going to have custom soundtrack? I LOVE listening to my own music wile playing gta.:sigh


----------



## natethegreat8 (Sep 16, 2013)

shy_guy said:


> Anybody know if its going to have custom soundtrack? I LOVE listening to my own music wile playing gta.:sigh


Nope, no custom soundtrack sadly 

After two more days of school, GTA V will be in my hands! I preordered special edition, and am picking it up on Tuesday after school.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm going to be among the .5% of people who's getting The Wonderful 101 over GTA V. Yay for hipsterism.


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

natethegreat8 said:


> Nope, no custom soundtrack sadly


So disappointed!!bash

Im picking up my copy after work tuesday. I got some dank bud, a six pack of beer, a friend coming over and a babysitter ready :evil


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

The closer we get to Tuesday the more I read about people dissing the game that have not even played it. I don't understand these people, they say they love and cannot wait for the game to come out. But as we get close to release, those same people are turning on GTA and Rockstar. Makes no sense at all. Just give the game a chance.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The internet hates everything. Just ignore them and have fun. It's just a game after all. If they don't like it, they don't have to play it.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

Charmander said:


> You waited in line for GTA IV? Bet you were disappointed after playing it.
> 
> This one looks much better, but I'll check the gameplay online before buying it.
> Good to see some Vice City love on this thread.


It's no San Andreas or Vice City but still a solid good game. I heard that this game will far surpass San Andreas in terms of size and will have interactive animals!! :boogie:clap


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Khantko said:


> It's no San Andreas or Vice City but still a solid good game. I heard that this game will far surpass San Andreas in terms of size and will have interactive animals!! :boogie:clap


Can I form my own cult and perform religious sacrifices? That might sway me into picking up a copy.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Can I form my own cult and perform religious sacrifices? That might sway me into picking up a copy.


maybe you can, the map is BIG enough

comparison between San Andreas and GTA V


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Khantko said:


> maybe you can, the map is BIG enough
> 
> comparison between San Andreas and GTA V


wowers, i was once told that we'd never get a map as big as San Andreas with our current tech and still have quality looking graphics with large amounts of detail and what not......



everyone who is getting it on PS3 please give me ur PSN tags so we can link up and kill eachother

:boogie


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The size of the map may be what keeps me away from the game. Like I said, my OCD tendencies are not going to like that. I can't even play San Andreas anymore because of it.


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> The size of the map may be what keeps me away from the game. Like I said, my OCD tendencies are not going to like that. I can't even play San Andreas anymore because of it.


I felt overwhelmed with san andreas's size too! And now seeing how incredibly huge this game is (I just barley found out) my head is going to explode the fist hour I play it. :shock still.....cant...resist............the awesomeness. ..:nw


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

The scores are even better than I expected o.o http://www.metacritic.com/game/playstation-3/grand-theft-auto-v/critic-reviews

^ I didn't read the reviews as to avoid spoilers, but take a look at those scores!

I just watched Battle of Gods for the second time this week and I pre-ordered GTA V yesterday. Such an orgasmic week :cry *tears of joy*


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I pay 0 attention to reviews. I guarantee most of those reviews are because of hype or because they were bought off. Reviewers these days aren't very professional. Not to say the game will be bad, but I wouldn't get your hopes up about them either.

Why do I keep replying to this topic? Damn I really am obsessive. I'm not trying to be negative or hateful about the game. I actually am interested in it. I wouldn't be here if I wasn't. Rockstar is one of the few Western developers I actually like.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I pay 0 attention to reviews. I guarantee most of those reviews are because of hype or because they were bought off. Reviewers these days aren't very professional. Not to say the game will be bad, but I wouldn't get your hopes up about them either.
> 
> Why do I keep replying to this topic? Damn I really am obsessive. I'm not trying to be negative or hateful about the game. I actually am interested in it. I wouldn't be here if I wasn't. Rockstar is one of the few Western developers I actually like.


I definitely understand where you are coming from. Within a couple weeks the reviews will become more honest and less biased. I am still happy that the game was good enough for reviewers to feel their possible lies could be overlooked though.

That OCD must suck man. At least you're being as objective as you can.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

No problem. I'm probably just being melodramatic. It's not like I can't play games. They just become a little more tedious for me than I'm used to. I have Red Dead Redemption and I barely played it because I'm scared of getting wrapped up in obsessively doing everything, which then leads to thoughts about wasting my time, and then thoughts of my inevitable death and then I become depressed about it. It's a miserable cycle I've stuck myself in.

That being said, I have seen some gameplay footage of GTA V and it doesn't seem too obsessively detailed. I do want to give it a try at some point. I'd probably need a guide or something to help me out, but then I get obsessed about being too reliant on guides and not playing and discovering things in the game myself. 

I'm just going to stop here. I seriously need to calm down.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> No problem. I'm probably just being melodramatic. It's not like I can't play games. They just become a little more tedious for me than I'm used to. I have Red Dead Redemption and I barely played it because I'm scared of getting wrapped up in obsessively doing everything, which then leads to thoughts about wasting my time, and then thoughts of my inevitable death and then I become depressed about it. It's a miserable cycle I've stuck myself in.
> 
> That being said, I have seen some gameplay footage of GTA V and it doesn't seem too obsessively detailed. I do want to give it a try at some point. I'd probably need a guide or something to help me out, but then I get obsessed about being too reliant on guides and not playing and discovering things in the game myself.
> 
> I'm just going to stop here. I seriously need to calm down.


You're just as excited about the game as we all are  I'm picking up my copy of it tomorrow and I can't stop thinking about finally holding it in my hands and putting the disc in the tray^^


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

i'm jealous, you guys are going to have a copy soon while i'll have to wait for the PC version (don't have console) I'm gonna be watching gameplay videos on youtube to get my fix


----------



## thevandal (Aug 12, 2013)

Jordan H said:


> I like how everybody relentless wants to blame GTA for school shootings.
> 
> I've been playing GTA forever, and on top of all my other life issues, etc, I've never shot anybody.


I agree. I've been playing GTA for awhile too and I can't even hurt a butterfly man !


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Ironically, playing Grand Theft Auto is exactly what kept me away from violence. Not that I ever planned on shooting up my school or anything, but I was a miserable teenager and hated everybody. Playing the game let me get my violent tendencies out without starting fights at school.

It's just a game after all. If some idiot goes on a killing spree, he or she probably would have done so without the game's influence, especially considering how the US generally advocates gun freedom. How many shootings do you hear about where the killer didn't even play video games? I've heard of a few, but people will always pass blame on irrelevant things because they simply don't want to accept responsibility for the type of culture they've created.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Pre ordered this from Amazon and should be getting it tomorrow. There's going to be hell to pay if I don't.:wife


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I wish you could just download the online mode for a smaller price. That's the only thing I'm really interested in.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

IGN gave it a 10/10


Gamespot gave it a 9/10


looks like it will be tying Last of Us and Bioshock Infinite for GOTY


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

Stopped giving importance to site review scores when i stopped buying PC Gamer in 2004 and that theyre all bought and paid for case in point: http://uk.ign.com/articles/2013/09/06/total-war-rome-2-review

Anyway score regardless I hope it gets to PC soonish, STALKER is dead SAINTS ROW is far too odd FALLOUT ive completed FARCRY 3 was overrated I need my open world explore and stuff fix.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

My GOTY so far is either going to be Shin Megami Tensei IV or The Wonderful 101. Screw being mainstream :b


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

iloverum said:


> STALKER is dead


If you like your stalker hardcore, Misery released the 2.0 version of their mod for Call of Pripyat not long ago. I would tell you more if my computer could handle it :b
But from what i see on youtube, it looks hard as hell and amazing at the same time.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Watching some random gameplay atm. (Don't want to spoil the story for myself) The graphics look so good.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I want it I want it I want it I want it


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been watching some live streams and all I can say is WOW!!! Crazy looking game. GTA 5 looks to be leaps and bonds above GTA 4. 

I was listening to the Opie & Anthony Show earlier this week and they had Lazlow in studio from Rockstar and he was showing off the game. An he said that GTA 5 was designed to push the current consoles to the limit. He also hinted at the PS3 being better for the game.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

This game is beast. 
Hell you can switch between characters in mid game, play as the dog, Drive commercial planes. This game seems soooooo much better then that boring piece of s*** GTA 4 & GTA3.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Downloading it now. Excited!


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Mine still isn't here :no


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

"Politically muddled and profoundly misogynistic"

oh boy :roll

anyone found a good review?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

What exactly is so misogynistic about GTA V? Compared to every other GTA game, I mean. Did the reviewer not realize what series she was playing?


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Will UPS still deliver if ur entire street is being blocked off because work is being done on it?


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

Richard Pawgins said:


> Will UPS still deliver if ur entire street is being blocked off because work is being done on it?


yeah they have to walk around it


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Just been playing it for the last 3 or 4 hours and I'm really enjoying it. I've played a few main missions and side missions but I've spent most of the time just cruising around. I've attempted to reach the top of mount chiliad but I keep getting killed by cougars or whatever the hell those wild cats are.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

You know what's messed up? Mike's therapist reminds me a lot of my old one, it's the apathy, age, & hairstyle.



Richard Pawgins said:


> Will UPS still deliver if ur entire street is being blocked off because work is being done on it?


Try to meet the truck before it hits your street. I think they are allowed to skip a place that's difficult to reach, I'm not sure though.



Soilwork said:


> Just been playing it for the last 3 or 4 hours and I'm really enjoying it. I've played a few main missions and side missions but I've spent most of the time just cruising around. I've attempted to reach the top of mount chiliad but I keep getting killed by cougars or whatever the hell those wild cats are.


I haven't found the mountain yet. I can't wait to try.
I've been playing on & off since around 6 a.m. The game is impressive. Most games take a bit longer to liven up, but this one gets addictive a couple hours in.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Soilwork said:


> I keep getting killed by cougars or whatever the hell those wild cats are.


Did the cougars kill your horse? 

I'm waiting for a proper next gen version. But it's TORTURE waiting while reading all those great reviews.

It sounds like a proper sequel to GTA III.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Install complete! Don't explode Xbox, you are going to be on for a long time


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The sad thing is that by the time I finally get around to playing this game, it isn't going to be relevant anymore and nobody is going to care.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll be playing it this weekend at my friends house. We'll probably be up all night playing it. The gameplay videos I've seen of it look really good.


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

Logan X said:


> If you like your stalker hardcore, Misery released the 2.0 version of their mod for Call of Pripyat not long ago. I would tell you more if my computer could handle it :b
> But from what i see on youtube, it looks hard as hell and amazing at the same time.


Yep seen that, completed COP in 2010 would love to go back to the zone but once i finish a game thats it I don't like redoing it all, plus Misery looks hard as hell as you say I like the exploring and experience more than the realism personally.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

Soilwork said:


> Just been playing it for the last 3 or 4 hours and I'm really enjoying it. I've played a few main missions and side missions but I've spent most of the time just cruising around. I've attempted to reach the top of mount chiliad but I keep getting killed by cougars or whatever the hell those wild cats are.


is the entire map free to roam or is it blocked off until you progress in the missions?


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wish I wasn't broke and could buy the game, it looks great from the gameplay vids I've seen on youtube.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My PS3 keeps turning itself off and flashing red :C


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Oh man, at the worst possible moment, I feels for you bro, did you even get a chance to play or did it crap out on install?


Played about an hour lol, just a tease.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i do all that stuff in real life don't need a game


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> What exactly is so misogynistic about GTA V? Compared to every other GTA game, I mean. Did the reviewer not realize what series she was playing?


ikr, cause I remember San Andreas and GTA 4 being so politically sensitive :sus

I usually like that bald guy's reviews (his coverage of Bioshock was great). But he said future generations will see GTA 5 as a great satire of 21st century life or something...cringe.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

No monies :c


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> My PS3 keeps turning itself off and flashing red :C


That means its overheating dude, get it checked out before its gone for good. :blank

I'm waiting for a PC release hopefully since I don't own a 360 or PS3 anymore.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> Did the cougars kill your horse?
> 
> I'm waiting for a proper next gen version. But it's TORTURE waiting while reading all those great reviews.
> 
> It sounds like a proper sequel to GTA III.


I don't think you can get horses but I've seen some deer and coyotes.



Khantko said:


> is the entire map free to roam or is it blocked off until you progress in the missions?


It's all free from the start.  However, you need to visit an area before it is shown on the map.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Has anybody tried to drive from the bottom part of the map to the top part? How long does it take? I'm just curious as to how big this world actually is.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Has anybody tried to drive from the bottom part of the map to the top part? How long does it take? I'm just curious as to how big this world actually is.


about 5 minutes


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I had no idea GTA Online doesn't start until Oct 1st


I was expecting to get online with people asap


----------



## Vulpes91 (Sep 5, 2013)

Excellent so far. Picked it up day of release.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

nml said:


> ikr, cause I remember San Andreas and GTA 4 being so politically sensitive :sus


is this supposed to absolve the new game of criticism?


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I will probably wait when it's out for some time and pick it up. Kinda bored of gaming and I don't want to pay the full price of it.


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

Someone let me "borrow" sixty bucks, because I'm dying to get V.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

How the hell did they pull all this off on current gen consoles..... The map is 3x's bigger then red dead redemption with no loading screens, The missions actually interesting & guns have attachments this time.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Khantko said:


> about 5 minutes


That guy is a good driver, puts me to shame.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Have my weekend planned. It's just GTA.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Has anybody tried to drive from the bottom part of the map to the top part? How long does it take? I'm just curious as to how big this world actually is.


seen a dude online who said he circled the whole map with jetski said it took 45+ minutes.
But the map is crazy big, Way too big imo. It's beyond overkill really.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

cloud90 said:


> seen a dude online who said he circled the whole map with jetski said it took 45+ minutes.
> But the map is crazy big, Way too big imo. It's beyond overkill really.


It is a massive chunk of land. I love just roaming the hills of Palm Springs and seeing the wind turbines and riding the tramway. It's a pretty accurate interpretation of Palm Springs except with 15 less golf courses.


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

I only played about 45 minutes of it yesterday. After several attempts and failing missions successfully - due to scoping out scenery, reading subtitles, and learning the controls all at once - I have to say I enjoyed it, so far so good.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> seen a dude online who said he circled the whole map with jetski said it took 45+ minutes.
> But the map is crazy big, Way too big imo. It's beyond overkill really.


i think it's a great size, actually can be a little bigger IMO. There's plenty of content on the terrain so it's not just useless filler. Test Drive Unlimited was waaay too massive i think, you can fit 10 GTA V maps into it and it was nothing but empty grasslands, made traveling a chore.

just waiting for GTA V PC release 6 months from now so i can do this


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

There is an overlay someone has done of the GTA map over my city and with that perspective I feel confident in saying that it's ****ing huge.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Haha I just finished what I personally think is the best and craziest and weirdest GTA mission ever. Not going to spoil it, but it's hilarious and ridiculous.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hmm... NONSTOP POP RADIO! SO-SO-SO-SCANDALOUS. 

Best moment so far: Driving a hooker straight off the top of a car park to a fiery death after being chased by the fuzz for a good 20 minutes.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh my, it has one of my favouritest songs ever on the radio. <3


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Can't wait for it to be released on PC.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like they've done a good job of the cars this time. Audi's, Aston Martins...even a Bugatti.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Oh my, it has one of my favouritest songs ever on the radio. <3


:high5


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm convinced Trevor is one of my favorite characters in video games.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

BTAG said:


> I'm convinced Trevor is one of my favorite characters in video games.


I'll never forgive him for what he did to Johnny Klebitz...

now Im going to hate playing him for the rest of the game


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> I'll never forgive him for what he did to Johnny Klebitz...
> 
> now Im going to hate playing him for the rest of the game


That was fairly awful,but it doesn't get worse than that.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Did anyne check out theTV program on GTA V? You really should because it's hilarious  

Especially the commercials :teeth


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

If I hear "Amerie - 1 Thing" one more bloody time......

Loving it though but looking forward to a PC release since the jaggies everywhere are frustrating.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

The only scenario where All Saints and ramming hikers off a mountain goes hand in hand. 

TAKE ME TO THE BEEEEEEEEACH.


----------



## Crashdown (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm loving it, it was totally worth every penny, can't see myself playing anything else for the next few months. Looking forward to the launch of GTA online in a few weeks aswell it'll be cool to create my custom character


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> If I hear "Amerie - 1 Thing" one more bloody time......


Haha i heard it enough times on Saints Row. It's awfully catchy though.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Mt Chilliad peak
Dirtbike
Stardust - Music Sounds Better With You
Watching the sunset
Franklin smoking some dope
Life.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> If I hear "Amerie - 1 Thing" one more bloody time......
> 
> Loving it though but looking forward to a PC release since the jaggies everywhere are frustrating.


lol great song, haven't heard it yet on the game.
Now in saints row......


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Never mind me, just a Debbie Downer passing through.

I've been watching some gameplay videos due to boredom. It looks pretty good. Gotta be honest though, it looks way overrated. Not to say it's a bad game, or even just decent. It looks like a quality, polished experience, one that I would most likely enjoy, but it doesn't look like "Greatest Game EVAH!!!" material. It's just GTA, except bigger. Then again I've always been cynical when it comes to popular opinion. :b I'm not necessarily the biggest fan of GTA either.

I actually want to see a new Mercenaries game. That was one of my favourites on the PS2 and I enjoyed it more than the GTA games. But I heard the second one was bad and apparently EA is making a third, and I have no faith in EA. Oh well.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> This game is beast.
> Hell you can switch between characters in mid game, play as the dog, Drive commercial planes. This game seems soooooo much better then that boring piece of s*** GTA 4 & GTA3.


This game is so ****ing big and awesome that I draw a blank mentally whenever I turn it on. I can think of what I might do, but it's harder deciding what to do first.

I got the hardest corvette in the game -- fully customized with the most expensive **** -- all black.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Trevor is a complete nut case.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I have been watching gameplay videos on youtube and the graphics look amazing. The sunsets look beautiful. I think on San andreas you only get to play one player? This game you get to play 3 so that's pretty cool.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> I'll never forgive him for what he did to Johnny Klebitz...
> 
> now Im going to hate playing him for the rest of the game


Watch the spoilers dude.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I was in awe with the first few Trevor missions. Amazing scenery and atmosphere.


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

*spoiler* I wonder what was in that weed that Mike smoked with Jimmie lol kinda reminded me of a dmt trip!


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

shy_guy said:


> *spoiler* I wonder what was in that weed that Mike smoked with Jimmie lol kinda reminded me of a dmt trip!


It wasn't weed, it was DMT  I think so anyway... Jimmy mentioned shamans or something used to use it and Michael shoud be ok, then he started tripping balls hahaha.


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

vanilla90 said:


> It wasn't weed, it was DMT  I think so anyway... Jimmy mentioned shamans or something used to use it and Michael shoud be ok, then he started tripping balls hahaha.


Lol that **** was hilarious:lol


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

That was low class by Jimmy.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm quite dissapointed in the lack of clothing styles. It's mostly just the same in different colors.... wtf. That fcking sucks. The rest is good though.

Can't wait for the PC veresion so I can mod this b***h


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*

I'm stuck on the alien mission, failed it probably 20 times. Can't pass it for the life of me (NO my fingernails do not get it the way) I was able to complete all other missions up to this point. Grrr :bash


----------



## LowCountryTransplant (Sep 16, 2013)

meganmila said:


> I have been watching gameplay videos on youtube and the graphics look amazing. The sunsets look beautiful. I think on San andreas you only get to play one player? This game you get to play 3 so that's pretty cool.


The best part of the three character thing is when you find yourself out in the middle of no-where having just wrecked the only vehicle in sight...

*switch*


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Just beat the game on Xbox 360 last week , was a little disappointed with the story, but still it's a very good game. I'll be getting it for PS3 as well soon to play with crews I'm in on both consoles. If anyone is interested in getting together for some online give me an add on the Rockstar Games Social Club! Hmmmm_Nice_Bike

By the way, please check out my Max Payne 3 online montage


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Arkiasis said:


> Haha I just finished what I personally think is the best and craziest and weirdest GTA mission ever. Not going to spoil it, but it's hilarious and ridiculous.


Did somebody say yoga?


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

Auroras said:


> I'm stuck on the alien mission, failed it probably 20 times. Can't pass it for the life of me (NO my fingernails do not get it the way) I was able to complete all other missions up to this point. Grrr :bash


Ok I passed it by letting someone other than myself play it. 


LowCountryTransplant said:


> The best part of the three character thing is when you find yourself out in the middle of no-where having just wrecked the only vehicle in sight...
> 
> *switch*


Does it work on police speed chases?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

please help me with GTA IV? No idea what I'm supposed to do
I follow the yellow directions but then what??

I invested in a mediocre sum for the game which getting a 360 box has been dismal as I can't find any game worth playing. 

My last time with the game was top-down. I'd prefer that. What's the point of vectors, shader, and textures? All glam. I like a proper game; thoroughly zooooom right out


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

twitchy666 said:


> My last time with the game was top-down. I'd prefer that. What's the point of vectors, shader, and textures? All glam. I like a proper game; thoroughly zooooom right out


Get Chinatown Wars on the DS or PSP. That's exactly what you're looking for. There's an iOS version too I think.


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

Auroras said:


> I'm stuck on the alien mission, failed it probably 20 times. Can't pass it for the life of me (NO my fingernails do not get it the way) I was able to complete all other missions up to this point. Grrr :bash


I had the same problem, passed it by taking cover and shooting from afar. Try to get good at it because *spoiler* Trevor has an identical mission in that same area later on.except his is with clowns:afr


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

shy_guy said:


> I had the same problem, passed it by taking cover and shooting from afar. Try to get good at it because *spoiler* Trevor has an identical mission in that same area later on.except his is with clowns:afr


Trevor is fantastic. Oh my gosh, the bit with the soft toy in the cousin guys apartment xD And how he just takes his pants off O_O Brilliant, just brilliant.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

50% through the game and I'm still in awe at the scenery and discovering new places. Haven't even been up the mountain yet.

It's also great because the characters are so modern and relatable. Like the hilarious encounter between Mike and Trevor where Mike enrages him by continuously calling him a hipster when they're on one of their drives:clap.


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

I still haven't bought GTA IV, I want to play it right nowww


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

I've managed to wedge two cars in the garage at Franklin's house and now I can't get in either of them. Any advice?


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

Koichi said:


> I've managed to wedge two cars in the garage at Franklin's house and now I can't get in either of them. Any advice?


Pull one out with a tow truck


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

Great idea. I'll give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## LowCountryTransplant (Sep 16, 2013)

Auroras said:


> Ok I passed it by letting someone other than myself play it.
> 
> Does it work on police speed chases?


Hrm, good question, haven't tried it. Now I'm curious, but can't play until I get home.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Koichi said:


> I've managed to wedge two cars in the garage at Franklin's house and now I can't get in either of them. Any advice?


Go to the Grove Street garage. There you can get the cars from the safehouses too. Just go to the garage door and press D-Pad right. But you could do it with the tow truck aswell if you like 



Auroras said:


> Does it work on police speed chases?


Unfortunately not, no. I guess that would be too easy^^


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone do cheats in the game? I used to do cop cheats on San Andreas.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

meganmila said:


> Does anyone do cheats in the game? I used to do cop cheats on San Andreas.


I tried some cheats just for fun. The one with the sliding cars is pretty cool. Unfortunately there aren't many cheats on this so it's pretty boring in my opinion. But I did the same with the cops too^^


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Does anyone do cheats in the game? I used to do cop cheats on San Andreas.


Used to do that all the time. It's sort of the only thing worth doing once you beat the game.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I think I'm just going to stick to watching a playthrough. I don't feel the need to play the game anymore. I'm not calling the game bad because it looks great. I think I've just grown out of GTA's gameplay. 

Hope everyone is having fun!


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I think I'm just going to stick to watching a playthrough. I don't feel the need to play the game anymore. I'm not calling the game bad because it looks great. I think I've just grown out of GTA's gameplay.
> 
> Hope everyone is having fun!


i know what you mean, the usual sandbox is getting kind of old. I would love this game infinitely more if 500ft tall sea monsters invaded the city every once in a while and giant alien motherships hovered overhead with the intent of utter destruction. Also the player has the ability to progress up to manage cities CIV style, managing economy, military, and technology as if you were the president of the GTA world.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

These are the guys who did the voices for Trevor, Franklin and Michael. :clap


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

LowCountryTransplant said:


> Hrm, good question, haven't tried it. Now I'm curious, but can't play until I get home.


It doesn't work. Would have been nice though in 5 star instances.


Soilwork said:


> These are the guys who did the voices for Trevor, Franklin and Michael. :clap


I see the resemblance :yes


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*

Trevor is a sick sick man. Michael has a messed up family. I prefer Franklin's character. I really do need to give it a rest, it's kinda ruining my responsibilities. They say drink responsibly - for me it's gaming.

I'm at 38% in the game, replayed a few missions to get gold ratings. How's everyone else doing in their gameplay?


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Auroras said:


> Trevor is a sick sick man. Michael has a messed up family. I prefer Franklin's character. I really do need to give it a rest, it's kinda ruining my responsibilities. They say drink responsibly - for me it's gaming.
> 
> I'm at 38% in the game, replayed a few missions to get gold ratings. How's everyone else doing in their gameplay?


I beat it last night, and the credits were 32 minutes long I'm at 70% currently, but I plan on finishing the strangers and freaks missions sometime soon. Trevor may be sick, but he also says some hilarious things. I ended up liking all 3 characters around the same, but I've played the most with Franklin.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

BTAG said:


> I beat it last night, and the credits were 32 minutes long


That's what happens when you get 900+ people working on your games.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

My dad bought it a day after release. Today me and my friend are going to play it on ps3. I heard there wasn't any splitscreen so we decided which of the characters we'd be.

I'm playing as trevor(heard he was a psycopath/sick guy, but I kinda like those kinds of characters) and he's going to be michael.

We'll switch to franklin randomly.


----------



## rotten (Aug 6, 2013)

I played a little of it yesterday. I was playing as Trevor and wanted to have Michael hang out. I found the perfect spot to go deer hunting as well. The area was quite vast, where not even the police could stop us. I started a fire at a nearby gas station to lure and take a fire truck, using that to run over deer. After I was all done, we stole a car and drove off and stopped off the side of the road to watch the sunset. Beautiful.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Auroras said:


> Trevor is a sick sick man. Michael has a messed up family. I prefer Franklin's character. I really do need to give it a rest, it's kinda ruining my responsibilities. They say drink responsibly - for me it's gaming.
> 
> I'm at 38% in the game, replayed a few missions to get gold ratings. How's everyone else doing in their gameplay?


I'm at 82 % now. Finished it on Monday.

I got way too much time on my hands lol


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

twitchy666 said:


> please help me with GTA IV? No idea what I'm supposed to do
> I follow the yellow directions but then what??
> 
> I invested in a mediocre sum for the game which getting a 360 box has been dismal as I can't find any game worth playing.
> ...


I always get a random inspiration to play it and then give up fairly quickly when I get fed up with it. San Andreas and Vice City are more enjoyable.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Just about the finish the main story ... less than five missions to go. Read some mildly spoilerish guides on maximizing $ in the last heist.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm overwhwlmed with choice in this game. I spent so long today just exploring things, for example they modeled the playboy mansion perfectly including that rock pool and cove and added a party to the scene to go with it, this is just an easter egg you would never find otherwise. There is so much stuff like this, I hope I don't miss out on seeing cool things.


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

Gotta say, Jimmy's characterization as a gamer with Michael's disapproval hit a little close to home.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Haven't even been able to get online since the launch. Dissapointing.


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm not even half-way through with it and now I'm distracted by another game. Is that bad? :um


----------



## CruisinAround (Aug 9, 2013)

I beat this in a week no lifing it up. Trevor is easily my favorite GTA character. I would be his patricia in a heartbeat. The goodbye was almost too much for my heart. The online play for xbox is more than amazing also. There is so much fun stuff to do.


----------



## SS616 (Oct 9, 2013)

Completed the story, started online. Character got deleted. Not playing till its fixed.


----------



## SS616 (Oct 9, 2013)

CruisinAround said:


> I beat this in a week no lifing it up. Trevor is easily my favorite GTA character. I would be his patricia in a heartbeat. The goodbye was almost too much for my heart. The online play for xbox is more than amazing also. There is so much fun stuff to do.


Yeah Trevor was the stand out, him and Lamar for me. Them together...Comedy gold.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Has anyone found the Thelma and Lousy easter egg? It's pretty cool.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

I still can't get over the cars, they did a brilliant job. Lambo's, Ferrari's, TVR's, BMW's, Range Rovers. The Mini Cooper convertible's great too


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

How do I spend a million dollars?


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

I spent this evening doing one of the hard triathlons. It's literally a 30 minute race of button mashing. My fingers were so numb, it slipped from the joystick and pressed right on he DPad just as I was a few feet from the finish line. Suffice it to say that I will not be playing gta for the next few days.


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> How do I spend a million dollars?


I purchased the airfield next to the airport. That was a bit over 1million.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

AnotherGuy said:


> I purchased the airfield next to the airport. That was a bit over 1million.


and what does one do with that purchase?

Is there any way to make that property work for you and generate more income or is it money down the drain?


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> and what does one do with that purchase?
> 
> Is there any way to make that property work for you and generate more income or is it money down the drain?


That airfield specifically doesn't generate money but it's a hangar to keep your planes and plus you get access to the actual airport runways without getting 5 automatic warrants haha! Most of the other properties generate money.

Richard, I recommend you buy a marina on the western most coast if it's a money generating property you're looking for. It gives you access to a submarine you can use to hunt for toxic waste barrels. You earn $23,000 for every barrel you find. Today I made about 250,000 in about 40 minutes of hunting toxic waste barrels. Happy hunting.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ro...500-000-after-technical-hiccups/1100-6415533/

Guess I should try again at getting online.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

AnotherGuy said:


> Richard, I recommend you buy a marina on the western most coast if it's a money generating property you're looking for. It gives you access to a submarine you can use to hunt for toxic waste barrels. You earn $23,000 for every barrel you find. Today I made about 250,000 in about 40 minutes of hunting toxic waste barrels. Happy hunting.


that sounds boring and seems like too much work

I can't buy an apartment complex and have people pay me rent?


----------



## pumaa (Oct 2, 2013)

Its the only game I've been able to play for 10 hours and want to keep going i'm immersed in the game with older gta games i played a only a few missions and got bored, i hate Michael.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh my god, how can you hate Michael? 

This is the first GTA game where I haven't actually wanted to change their appearance. It's normally the first thing I do.  The cars are beautiful. On San Andreas I just avoid them and ride bikes instead, but it's the opposite on this game.

Did anyone notice that you can find Amanda (Michael's wife) on the dating site looking for sex elsewhere? :lol 

The only annoying thing is that ifruit app. Getting fed up of being reminded that Chop is thirsty or hungry every 30 minutes. Reminds me of why I hated the sims.


----------



## CruisinAround (Aug 9, 2013)

Micheals life sucks. Just another sorry example of the american dream of the rich mansion life, fancy cars, nice lookin family but no appreciation or happiness from any of em.


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

CruisinAround said:


> Micheals life sucks. Just another sorry example of the american dream of the rich mansion life, fancy cars, nice lookin family but no appreciation or happiness from any of em.


Haha! I think that's why I identified with Michael the most. He was happier when he was younger clearly.


----------



## pumaa (Oct 2, 2013)

Michael looks terrible is a walking cliche, thinks he runs the show and his wife is wretched.

does anyone know how to fly the crop duster?


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

pumaa said:


> Michael looks terrible is a walking cliche, thinks he runs the show and his wife is wretched.
> 
> does anyone know how to fly the crop duster?


I finally nailed flying that thing but only after I blew it a billion times.


----------



## pumaa (Oct 2, 2013)

AnotherGuy said:


> I finally nailed flying that thing but only after I blew it a billion times.


i've got it on to the run way but i've tried all the controls to try & make it fly and none of them work.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

Charmander said:


> This is the first GTA game where I haven't actually wanted to change their appearance. It's normally the first thing I do.  The cars are beautiful. On San Andreas I just avoid them and ride bikes instead, but it's the opposite on this game.


yeah, I know right, the cars are so damn good. I love the level of detail, they even designed the interiors, dash boars and instrument panels! My latest favourite is the Aston Martin from the old Bond films. They even included the ejector seat :boogie

I think Michael's a great character. If I'm not mistaken there are more than a few references to Tony Soprano with Michael (the shrink's room looks a bit like Dr Melfi's, the yellow Humvee the son drives looks just like the car Tony buys AJ...)

And to fly the crop duster keep accelerating until you're near the end of the runway, then pull up. It's a bit of a pain to fly but you end up doing something cool with it


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm gonna buy this


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm at around 60% completion, been so busy with _things_. Wish I could get paid to play games.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Has anybody seen the Conan O'Brien video of him playing the game? It's funny as all hell.


----------



## CruisinAround (Aug 9, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Has anybody seen the Conan O'Brien video of him playing the game? It's funny as all hell.


"To the strip club! Where everybody knows your name." Lmao! That was great.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

those videos are funny, Conan's one about hitman was hilarious too.


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

My apartment in GTA Online is legitimately haunted. Was alone watching TV, and when I looked around, I was surrounded by floating, disembodied torsos.
Not a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Ostrava (Oct 15, 2013)

pumaa said:


> i've got it on to the run way but i've tried all the controls to try & make it fly and none of them work.


I got it to go, I feel like it's just the regular flying controls. I'll go back to it later tonight and see if I remember how.


----------



## Ostrava (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm enjoying the single player. I wasn't sure if I would enjoy the online or not but I'm having lots of fun. If anyone wants to team up or maybe start a crew, I'd be up for it


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

Finished the main story of the game yesterday. What to do?


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

Auroras said:


> Finished the main story of the game yesterday. What to do?


nothing left to do, game over. Mail that copy to me!


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Would anyone be interested in making a crew?


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

pumaa said:


> i hate Michael.
> _i hate Michael._
> *i hate Michael*.


WHUTTHEFUUUU
Are you insane?
He's so ****ing perfect!!!
....and sexy.

He's like a dork, bad boy, family man, and swaggalicious all rolled into a cinnamon roll.
ilovehim


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Dudezzz should totally make an SAS crew :boogie....for those playing the PS3 version :b


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone found the completely naked old man and his buddy attacking the woman? Really creepy.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Ckg2011 said:


> Anyone found the completely naked old man and his buddy attacking the woman? Really creepy.


 I took a selfie of that. lololl


----------

